# Earthborn bought by Purina?



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Somebody told me the store she buys Earthborn from told her that Purina bought them. I don't see any articles about this. Anybody hear of this?

One thing I love about Earthborn, is that it is still very reasonably priced compared to the other premium foods that it compares to. I was by told by a store owner it is because they don't put their money into advertising. 

I have noticed that both farm stores I buy my horse feed at are now selling it.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Nothing on Truthaboutpetfood where I usually get the latest scoop ...
The latest is Mars buying Blue Buffalo Rumor Is…Mars Petcare to Buy Blue Buffalo Pet Food | Truth about Pet Food


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Business acquisitions and mergers are done for Business reasons which benefits the acquiring company.
It's common practice.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Business acquisitions and mergers are done for Business reasons which benefits the acquiring company.
> It's common practice.


Sadly too often followed by formula/quality changes. Went thru this with Eagle Pack (now Holistic Select) & Innova (now P&G/Mars) ... never any recalls until acquiring company put their giant paws on it ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Unfortunately it happens too often from a study I just read about acquisitions.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Would be an interesting merging of companies. 
I have a hard time finding Earthborn in town - one store is discontinuing it, one more store left that sells it. I was thinking of putting Ben on Earthborn but if it is so hard to find it - I cannot rely on getting it when needed. I really don't want to depend on the internet to have to buy it. So, I put Ben on TOTW and see how he does on that. 

Maybe if Earthborn becomes more popular around here, I will switch him to it then.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

According to their website, Tractor Supply carries it.
If you've got a TS in your area, check to see if it sells Earthborn.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Sandy, Tractor Supply is phasing it out around here, the few bags they have left are on clearance. They are going to discontinue it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> Sandy, Tractor Supply is phasing it out around here, the few bags they have left are on clearance. They are going to discontinue it.


Oh no! I just started buying it there. I hate buying it at the expensive doggy boutique. I guess chewy.com is going to be the easiest way.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, I asked the person at the register because the Earthborn was listed on clearance and she said, they are going to discontinue it. Maybe they will discontinue it only in our store?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> Yeah, I asked the person at the register because the Earthborn was listed on clearance and she said, they are going to discontinue it. Maybe they will discontinue it only in our store?


I know it was on sale this month, I did not notice if it was clearance. They have only been carrying it a few months at my store.

A friend of mine had told me her pet store had stopped selling it because it was sold to Purina, this is why I started the thread to begin with.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> Oh no! I just started buying it there. I hate buying it at the expensive doggy boutique. I guess chewy.com is going to be the easiest way.



Check Amazon's prices. I buy my dog food from them, it's another brand. 
I have it on a monthly subscription order, I get 5% off the price, free shipping.
I can change my delivery times at any time and can cancel the subscription at any time. I'm buying it through Amazon Smile, so my charity gets a donation too.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe you are in luck then in your area. Yes, it was on sale around Christmas as well as the TOTW. Now it has a big yellow "clearance" sign on it.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Was at Tractor Supply last Saturday and they had lots of Earthborn there. The Meadow Feast was on sale again and I asked the cashier about it, since I decided to buy a small bag. She said, that they are phasing out the formulas that don't sell well like the Meadow Feast. That seemed odd to me because they had so many bags of it. 

Anyway, given the Diamond dog food controversy with the Kirkland brand right now, I decided to switch Ben to the Meadow Feast - luckily, I did track down one more pet store that sells it and at the same price as the regular price as Tractor Supply Store.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Earthborn was a total bust for me - Ben started throwing up and very soft stools. I am going back to Pro Plan.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> Earthborn was a total bust for me - Ben started throwing up and very soft stools. I am going back to Pro Plan.


That is too bad. I am actually thinking about changing to Three Dog Bakery. They are local, and the food is baked. The sell it in their shop here in KC, and I found it in my local family owned grocery store. At the grocery store it is about 30 percent more expensive, but it will be convenient if I run short faster than I planned. 

I have used it as treats in the past, dogs go crazy over it and last week when I ran out of Earthborn, I fed it to the dogs cold turkey, no issues at all. If anything Sailor pooped a lot less. 

I am just getting so scared of ALL pet food.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> I am just getting so scared of ALL pet food.


Times have changed. As big companies buy out smaller ones who knows what ends up going into the food. 

I find it odd in a way how big brother companies market dog food now. They may as well put rainbows and unicorns on their bags.

Many dog owners are getting more concerned about what they feed. The problem I see is a consumer taking it for granted how their particular dog will thrive on a particular dog food because it is apparently so good for them.

I have fed what my dog thrive on. No sense on saying whatever it might be, my dog is a individual.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

cubbysan said:


> That is too bad. I am actually thinking about changing to Three Dog Bakery. They are local, and the food is baked. The sell it in their shop here in KC, and I found it in my local family owned grocery store. At the grocery store it is about 30 percent more expensive, but it will be convenient if I run short faster than I planned.
> 
> I have used it as treats in the past, dogs go crazy over it and last week when I ran out of Earthborn, I fed it to the dogs cold turkey, no issues at all. If anything Sailor pooped a lot less.
> 
> I am just getting so scared of ALL pet food.


Ok, tell us about Sailor. How old is he and do you have any current pictures?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Bentman, Sailor is a 'she', I know that much, LOL. 

Yeah, each dog is different, I agree. My two passed on Seniors and my dachshund were thriving on TOTW. My dachshund is still on the salmon formula and doing great. Ben got softer stools from it so I had put him on the lamb formula. Stools improved but with the Diamond controversy, I switched him to the Earthborn Lamb formula and like I said, a total bust. Throwing up four times in one week and runny stools and tummy ache is not worth it. 
I switched him back to Pro Plan and instant change for the better. So, he will stay on Pro Plan. 

BTW, I had switched my dachshund to Earthborn weight control formula last year and he did horrible on it as well, gagging, reversed sneezing, yeasty ears and anal gland issues. 
So, I won't go back to Earthborn for any of my dogs. It may be good food, my breeder feeds it so several of her dogs and they do great - but some of her dogs are on Pro Plan and do better on that. Yep, each dog has different needs, tastes and what they do well on. 

And I agree, with all the recalls, it is so scary and hard to do the right thing for our fur kids.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am not enamored with any dog food that is co packed because as history shows with the countless recalls, things go wrong fast. Cross contamination is one distinct risk. Ideally they should thoroughly sanitize between runs of different formulas, but we know they don't. Ideally there should be a dedicated production line for each formula in a plant owned and operated by the company marketing the food, not a third party. We consumers need to ask questions like this before we settle on a food choice. Because it is so expensive to manufacture food in this way, the choices are few for me. I will never feed anything Diamond or Blue Buffalo offer because of this.


----------

